# Labor Day Raft Rentals - boulder



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

Our rafts are getting booked up for labor day weekend. We still have a few more available. Please reserve soon if you want to do a raft trip that weekend. We also rent frames and oars by A La Carte if you already have a raft. 

Whitewater Tubing::CKS Rental center:: Raft Rentals :: raft rentals boulder colorado | Whitwater Tube Company


----------

